# Anyone used decomposed granite as a substrate"topping&q



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

I think it would look pretty nice, and also natural, as it is pretty much what you find in lots of streams. Has anyone tried it? Where would you get any less than a truckload?


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2004)

My yard. It grows the stuff!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

If you can find a quarry nearby you might be able to just go get your own.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

i've used it..it's inert, it's great as a topping..


----------

